# question on mix breeding?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what would happen if you mix breed a homer to a roller ...will they roll?, will they home?
and what will happen if u mix breed a homer to a high flyer will they fly higher and long then a homer would and can they home? 



thank you everyone that write .....


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

blongboy--the only thing you are doing is messing up a good homer or messing up a good roller.-BUT hey try it--YOU may come up with a NEW strain of "culls". Have a loft full of nothing but pretty birds.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sky tx said:


> blongboy--the only thing you are doing is messing up a good homer or messing up a good roller.-BUT hey try it--YOU may come up with a NEW strain of "culls". Have a loft full of nothing but pretty birds.


lol even if my homer can home nomore he'll still be one of my best pigeon .....cause i love all my birds!!! lol

there's never a bad pigeon ...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

blongboy said:


> what would happen if you mix breed a homer to a roller ...will they roll?, will they home?
> and what will happen if u mix breed a homer to a high flyer will they fly higher and long then a homer would and can they home?
> 
> 
> ...


The high flyer thing was done years back by some race people Thinking it would help the birds get up in the higher winds and fly faster. BUT it was no better idea then had allready been done with the birds. So point is the work has been done on race birds So staying with race birds is best Far as roller cross it ruins both birds on ability. NOW for color out cross that is the only thing that people do that works. BUT then its years to bring back the strenghs. So otther then show type race birds of color. Or something to look at It becomes a long journey.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blongboy said:


> what would happen if you mix breed a homer to a roller ...will they roll?, will they home?
> and what will happen if u mix breed a homer to a high flyer will they fly higher and long then a homer would and can they home?
> 
> 
> ...


You end up with a bird which will not roll like a roller, nor will you have a bird which will "home" like a homer. So, I have no idea what the point would be. 

I would suggest you figure out which breed you would like to work with, and start from there. It's difficult enough to start with either breed and to improve upon it, then it is to start crossing the breeds. 

Your question is much like, what would happen if you cross a German Shepard with one of the hunting breeds. You end up with a mutt, which won't heard sheep or hunt very well. Same with pigeons, or chickens, or any other domesticated breed of bird or animal.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had homer roller mixes, and they wouldn't roll or home, just plain ole pigeons. The highflier and homer mix has been tried before and it didn't work as planned. Having a roller that could home wouldn't be very practical if they're rolling all the time on the way back. Hawkbait for sure. Although a homer that flew higher could be a bit more beneficial. Harder for hawks to get a hold of and could see farther. Plus if they're built to fly practically all day, it may make it easier on long distances. But it'd probably take years and years of hard work and selective breeding to get the two traits to work out in one bird.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've had homer roller mixes, and they wouldn't roll or home, just plain ole pigeons. The highflier and homer mix has been tried before and it didn't work as planned. Having a roller that could home wouldn't be very practical if they're rolling all the time on the way back. Hawkbait for sure. Although a homer that flew higher could be a bit more beneficial. Harder for hawks to get a hold of and could see farther. Plus if they're built to fly practically all day, it may make it easier on long distances. But it'd probably take years and years of hard work and selective breeding to get the two traits to work out in one bird.


i'll be the first then ....


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

blongboy said:


> i'll be the first then ....



You can not just breed two different breeds together and expect to have a great bird that can really excel with the characteristic you want just like that. Just think how long it took to develop the racing pigeon, roller, and other breeds. It would take decades to get that bird you are looking for. Not only that, you would need it to be test out and have a good amount of breeders. What you can do is lay the foundation for someone to continue your work and/or help you in developing that certain trait. But when its all said and done, it would be easier to select the traits of certain individual homing pigeons or other breeds of pigeons that are already there and breed from it, that way it would not require as much time and work to develop. Thats just my opinion. Good luck in your task/quest.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I have also had roller homer crosses. They don't roll and they don't home as good. They do home but just not as good as homers. I was really into hunting dogs in the past and people seem to always think they get the best traits. Let me explain if you have 2 dogs one retrieves really well and the other hunts really well, but both are poor at the think the other is good at. People seem to think I will breed these together and get great pups that are great hunter and retrievers. When the reality is all the pups may be poor retrievers and hunters. Ya, don't always get the best of both worlds. 

Now since it sounds like you are just breeding pets to fly at your house or whatever do what you want it won't hurt a thing.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

1981 said:


> You can not just breed two different breeds together and expect to have a great bird that can really excel with the characteristic you want just like that. Just think how long it took to develop the racing pigeon, roller, and other breeds. It would take decades to get that bird you are looking for. Not only that, you would need it to be test out and have a good amount of breeders. What you can do is lay the foundation for someone to continue your work and/or help you in developing that certain trait. But when its all said and done, it would be easier to select the traits of certain individual homing pigeons or other breeds of pigeons that are already there and breed from it, that way it would not require as much time and work to develop. Thats just my opinion. Good luck in your task/quest.


i might get lucky ....


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I say go for it!!!! if you are not going to show or race than why not, i mean the man that made the voorburg croppers had a goal in mind and it took him 10 generations but look, now it is a very popular show breed!!!!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

blongboy said:


> i might get lucky ....


Luck comes to the prepared mind, are you prepared. Remember, "Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration," Thomas Edison. Prepare to sweat.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You would end up with a "jack of all trades, and a master of none".

What would you get if you crossed a male human midget with a 7 foot tall female human? (kids that are smaller than momma and bigger than poppa)

What would you get if you crossed a male dove with a female racing homer? (small pigeons that can home really fast from about ten miles away)

What would you get if you crossed a female pig with a male elephant? (a screaming pig)


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

blongboy said:


> i might get lucky ....


You might get lucky and get one that you like, but the rest would require a lot of long work and dedication. Remember, you will need a lot of artificial lighting to get them mating year round. And if you mate them year round you would have to think of a lot of pairs to replace them because they will get really stress out by breeding year round. The other thing you will have to look at is the health and vitality of the babies. If there are not enough nutrition for the youngs, you will get youngs the are not up to par, then that will be a waste of time. Last thing you would have to look at is where would you put the birds does not fit your breeding program, because the numbers can add up quickly, depending on how many pairs and rounds you have. Money would come in the mix also. Remember, Rome was not build in a day!! A so does a breed. Good luck, work hard, and you can achieve anything.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Most (if not all) breeds of pigeons started with someone like you, thinking like you are thinking.

However, as mentioned above, there will be lots and lots of misfits that don't qualify as breeding material. Are you willing to keep them, or cull them? In experimental breeding programs, the sad truth is that many many pigeons will have to be put down. Do you really want to do that?

I think not. I hope not.

I couldn't.

A better thing would be to work on racing homers that carry your name into pigeon racing history. Or Rollers/High Flyers that carry your name into history. Rollers that home, or High Flyers that home. Neither one will win races and that is what racing is all about.

It has taken generations of humans to get to where we are today with racing homers. It has taken decades and perhaps centuries, to get where we are today with Rollers and High Flyers.

Do you have the time and patience for that? Well, do you?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Most (if not all) breeds of pigeons started with someone like you, thinking like you are thinking.
> 
> However, as mentioned above, there will be lots and lots of misfits that don't qualify as breeding material. Are you willing to keep them, or cull them? In experimental breeding programs, the sad truth is that many many pigeons will have to be put down. Do you really want to do that?
> 
> ...


Listen to the man, The breeds of today are a long way from the rock dove on the cliffs many many moons ago. What you want will take time. You willing?

Tony


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think instead of trying to breed a better homer, or roller, maybe you should breed a Passenger Pigeon. I mean what the heck, shoot for the moon.
Dave


----------



## idoveyou (Nov 30, 2009)

Ive always wanted to be a "high Roller"...guess I could live vicariously through the pigeons? (LOL)


----------



## idoveyou (Nov 30, 2009)

Better yet, We could breed some Rollers with my Holey jeans and have some "holy rollers?"


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am on the same dilemma. My best roller is now mated with my pure homer (which I think has potentials). I haven't breed them yet because I do agree that mix breed will end up as a bird that doesn't roll, but may ends up with homing ability, but less homing capability than a pure homer. My initial thought or plan was to add homing ability to my rollers. That way if they get lost (after being chase by predators), they may have the ability to come back. To continue that plan the descendants(mix breed) will now be mated with pure rollers to bring back the rolling gene. I haven't started it yet because I am unsure. I hope some other people have experience with this. I want to know for knowledge sake! LOL!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

In 8 or 10 generations the may be able to roll, but it all seem like a big wast of time and $$$$$. To end up with 1 or 2 pair of the birds you want you would have to cull " kill " hundreds if not thousand of birds, and that is just WRONG. Just my opinion.....
Dave


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Big T said:


> Listen to the man, The breeds of today are a long way from the rock dove on the cliffs many many moons ago. What you want will take time. You willing?
> 
> Tony


yea! ...............


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I am on the same dilemma. My best roller is now mated with my pure homer (which I think has potentials). I haven't breed them yet because I do agree that mix breed will end up as a bird that doesn't roll, but may ends up with homing ability, but less homing capability than a pure homer. My initial thought or plan was to add homing ability to my rollers. That way if they get lost (after being chase by predators), they may have the ability to come back. To continue that plan the descendants(mix breed) will now be mated with pure rollers to bring back the rolling gene. I haven't started it yet because I am unsure. I hope some other people have experience with this. I want to know for knowledge sake! LOL!


i like that....


----------

